# Molly survived her spaying but she is not happy!!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My little Molly is back home. We got her back at 5pm. Everything went well but she is so sad and whimpers a lot. She does not like her cone at all she stands there paralyzed like she can't move. So will likely have to put baby clothes on her. They shaved her fur off so she has a huge bald spot  The vet also took out the small hernia that she had.

The girl at the vets was great. She knew we were anxious about all this so she texted some pictures of Molly recovering in her kennel she even got in the kennel with her .....too cute!! The vets favorite breed of dog is the cockapoo and I guess he is going to get one. You can tell he really loves her when she goes in for appointments. 

She has to take antibiotics and a pain pill. She just seems so unhappy keep squeezing her. Will try to add pictures.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww poor baby! I'm sure once she's over the anaesthetic and doesn't feel so bruised she will be hard to keep still bless her! Sending lots of healing hugs to your beautiful girl Molly  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wishing for her to have a fast recovery....you feel so bad for them when they are out of sorts


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit just froze with the cone too and I just couldn't stand it so I improvised with a pair of my son's boxer shorts. I think the baby clothes, etc are a lot kinder for them than a cone. I'm sure she will bounce back soon and is probably just feeling very tired. x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she came through the op ok, I'm sure it won't be long until she is bouncing around again, glad they sorted her hernia as well.


----------

